
How to be original - nate
https://m.signalvnoise.com/how-to-be-original-8877c5feeeb1
======
thatwebdude
Cool, but the whole time I wanted to know what a skater's solution was to
respiratory masks. I was let down. Even by the linked article.

~~~
nate
Me too. Me too. I scoured around for those, but couldn't find them. I'll try
and reach out to the original authors of that research to see if I can drum
some up.

------
fao_
It quotes interesting research and doesn't leave even a cursory link to it,
expecting you to take them on their word.

~~~
nate
The very first sentence mentioning the research links to an article they wrote
for further info.

[https://cl.ly/1Z2s1F2C0414/Image%202017-06-15%20at%203.02.04...](https://cl.ly/1Z2s1F2C0414/Image%202017-06-15%20at%203.02.04%20PM.png)

Here was the link: [https://hbr.org/2014/11/sometimes-the-best-ideas-come-
from-o...](https://hbr.org/2014/11/sometimes-the-best-ideas-come-from-outside-
your-industry)

